# Adoptable Pets



## Becknutt (Feb 6, 2008)

*This is a weekly column showcasing adoptable pets. A couple of weeks ago Linda made a nice point toward the end of the column about bringing home a bunny. *

*LINDA TREML-HALLAM: ADOPTABLE PETS*
Feline-friendly home's warm place
Contra Costa Times
Article Launched:01/25/2008 10:24:37 AM PST


CATS BRING A LOT TO A HOME: It is always enjoyable to when I can take my time while choosing the Pet of the Week. This week, as I trolled the Cat Lair, there were two volunteers, Betty and Barbara, playing with one of the cats. We began a conversation about the individual characteristics of cats we've known and I found out that my cat isn't the only one that can play catch, and then to return the toy or, in my case a miniature marshmallow (my German Shepherd loves it when she misses) for quite some time. This activity provides my family with much fun and entertainment, and gives Sophie a little exercise, too 
This conversation reminded me of the toy that Sophie got in her stocking this Christmas: a red laser pointer. Now, I know that some people may feel that pointers are unfair to the feline, but we don't tease her with it for very long - but the interactive play does bring us closer together. And when one interacts with cats, or any pet, it is life-enriching. 
We have 16 cats in house at this time, and our volunteers try to find time to play with all of them, but there is never enough time to make them feel at-home. 
PET OF THE WEEK: Whisper is unlike any cat I've shared my home with. She is a muted blue/gray calico female adult of substantial girth and very loving ways. She was mellow, posed for her picture, like a lady, and was a delight to hold. I would guess that her years of exuberant curiosity are behind her and that her experience, as a lap cat will 
please any animal fan. I hope someone gives her a chance as she's been in the Cat Lair for months now. 
CAT LAIR: New to the Lair is "Putty Cat," a buff orange tabby adult female who was given up when her human companion needed assisted living. Putty Cat may be a senior, too, but appears to have many good years to warm your home and hearth. 
Do you remember Milagro? He was featured last month and is a male, gray tabby adult with a broken tail. Come and see this little cutie. He is a joy to play with and must be adopted before we repair his tail. 
There are many black cats in the Lair right now, all of which have passed muster and are suitable for a home. No, they are not bad luck! Did you know that many black cats are part Siamese? And speaking of Siamese, we have a light tan, small adult male Siamese mix with big blue eyes, named Beau, with a very handsome physique. 
We have two "Zorros" in our midst. One is a black and white long hair, and the other a smooth black. One of our blacks is a spayed female with white toes named Mimi. We call them Zorro No. 1 and Zorro No. 2. There are also several tabbies, of many colors, some male, and some female. 
DOG ALLEY: Last week's Pet of the Week, Glory, the cute little female Jack Russell, is still available. She certainly won't be here long, as she is a great example of her breed. 
A cream colored Wheaten terrier, reminiscent of the "Benji" dog, is an adult male who pleads for a bail out in our first cage on the right. He was wearing a wool sweater this morning and was jumping up and down for attention. 
Jericho, a young Shepherd/Rottweiler mix is a male of eight months. Rocky, a large, young male adult golden brown Rhodesian Ridgeback is now available, as is an unnamed adult female boxer of brindle and white. Baby, a pup of unknown age, is a pit mix of stunning looks and is very sweet. She is partially blind, however this doesn't seem to affect her loving personality. 
RABBIT ROW: Wally, our gray chinchilla coated male rabbit, is still in the Row and is a very sweet little guy. As are Snowpea and Pepper, a bonded pair, white and silver, and Momo and Baby, also a silver and white pair. 
*After rereading last weeks' column, something I wrote about the bunnies at Alameda Point needs clarification. I've known many of the bunnies that have been rescued from the Point over the years. I've even fostered some of them. And they all have made wonderful family pets.* 
*But before you rush down there and collect one of those little bundles of fur, please keep this in mind. 
Animal guardianship is a big responsibility. Before bringing any pet into your home, do your homework first. This is particularly true with a bunny, especially if you've never had one before. An excellent place to start your research is the House Rabbit Society's Web site at *http://www.Rabbit.org*. For example, did you know that most rabbits quickly learn to use a litter box? Knowing about proper care, housing and feeding will make life a lot easier for both you and the bunny. 
If you do rescue a bunny from the Point, it's wise to have him examined by a rabbit-experienced veterinarian right away. Have the bun spayed or neutered. Be aware that if you take a female bunny from the Point home with you, it's highly likely she's pregnant! And if you take more than one, guess what'll happen unless you have each one altered? Uh huh. That's exactly right. 
*Linda Treml Hallam is an Alameda writer and animal lover. The Alameda Animal Shelter is located at 1590 Fortmann Way at Grand Street. For information, call 510-337-8565 or visit http://www.virtualpetadoptions.com


----------

